# Paying For Designs



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am starting my own clothing line called "Deeply Affiliated". I am clueless to doing my own designs on photoshop, gimp or any other program. I know some one that is very good creating tshirt designs. 

At first I was thinking of making him a partner but I have read on here on a few threads that it is a good idea to start off with independent contractors. I am going to meet up with him in a day or so to talk about doing designs for me and maybe finding sponsors for me when my cage fighter that I am sponsoring has an event coming up.

My question is: Should a designer get paid per design or should he still get paid as long as my shirts with his design sell? Also I was thinking of paying him commision when he finds sponsors for me, but I am not sure how much % I should pay him. Sorry for my post being soo long but I had to include some details. Thanks.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We pay Artist per design, then we own it. Its a lot less to worry about' but have that understanding when you contract with them.


----------



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for your response


----------



## Akademi (Feb 8, 2011)

Often you can come to an agreement that suits both parties. Example the model that I use in my designs and her photographer allow me to use them in return for incorporating the photographers name into the design. & the model is happy with the exposure of being on the shirt and getting her face and name out there!


----------



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

Akademi said:


> Often you can come to an agreement that suits both parties. Example the model that I use in my designs and her photographer allow me to use them in return for incorporating the photographers name into the design. & the model is happy with the exposure of being on the shirt and getting her face and name out there!


Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

This is one of those gray areas that need to be worked out because really you can do anything you guys agree to, it's just a matter of figuring out what suits you two at the moment. I'm an artist and I've done all kinds of deals and they all have their upsides and down sides. With some of my enduring clients we've worked out a few different kinds of agreements for each project. At first we may start off with some money up front and a percentage as the line grows, then later on when we're both more comfortable I may do the work strictly for commissions or they pay one large amount and own full rights. Starting off it can be a little difficult because if you two are both pressed for money you won't want to pay too much up front, which would make it more beneficial for you to work on a commission basis so you pay them as they make money, but because they're pressed for money it would work better for them to get a lump sum up front so they can keep their bills paid.. This creates a lot of difficulties when trying to find a common ground that suits both of your needs and because I don't know either one of you or your personal situations I don't know what to suggest, but in business anything is negotiable so it's pretty much a free for all... there is no set standard that everyone follows.... I hope this helps you start thinking in the right direction...


----------



## Neil Varney (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a artist and I charge by the design. You have to be careful not to be too cheap. Before I determine a price I like to know what is the intention for the design. If it's a customer who just wants a T Shirt for his cause and it will only be printed once, I charge a an amount that doesn't scare the customer off. But if it's someone who has a clothing line and wants to print the design over and over, and sell the shirts like $15 apiece, I would charge more, sometimes much more. Sometimes hundreds for a design.


----------



## SteveKnerem (Jan 10, 2011)

I know I don't need to add a third or fourth "I agree" but paid per design is pretty much the case. That is how I get paid. Keep it simple. Make sure you do your research in order to make a successful line. Think about if you want something hand drawn or clip art.
Best of luck!


----------



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

What is the average price for a design?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

There is no average. Every artist charges differently.


----------



## SteveKnerem (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe it's about various levels of talent. What I mean is someone that draws by hand i.e. myself, godmachine, Mumford. They should be paid more than someone that just takes clip art, makes a pretty design and throws down colors.

I don't mean to start issues with people but there is a difference. Let's just say to take a dollar amount the difference could be between $125.00 for a clip art designer to at least $500.00 for an illustrator. It's a different skill level and it's 100% custom for the illustrator.

Hope this helps. But do your research as to who is really good and understand why you would pay a higher amount. Just ask the artist what they can offer.


----------



## tv23 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am going to buy a drawing from a friend. What else does he need to do to prove that he has relinquished his art to me for a payment? receipt? or a signature on the back of the drawing?


----------



## Ozie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi there... check out Teeproject - Community designed tees! if you like what you see contact me via the contact us section. Would be happy to answer a few questions you might have about paying designers


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

tv23 said:


> I am going to buy a drawing from a friend. What else does he need to do to prove that he has relinquished his art to me for a payment? receipt? or a signature on the back of the drawing?


 
The Fingers Duke group has gone a different route. As a design company that specializes in screenprinting they pay per design and per shirt. Example: The last event ran with 4 or 5 designs from 3 different folks. Each received a percentage of each sale of their design on a t-shirt, patch, button, etc. The plan is to promote the designer and also promote the organization. As a designer house, it helps build clout rather than being just an individual. Designer owns the artwork as its their design. They are always looking for more designers and go through a design review board etc etc.


----------



## PowerPromotions (Dec 31, 2010)

There is another option that you should consider for designs. If you have a college near you use those students. A senior graphic design major is begging for opportunities to build their portfolio, they understand the latest programs, they work crazy hours so weekends and nights are no problem, and they work for reasonable rates. 

I love it because it helps them and it works well for me. I am actually working with one of the professors and she is making some of the t-shirts projects for the class where everyone does them and I pay the winner ( I get to pick from multiple cool designs so it is pretty sweet )


----------



## maxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi We are interested in custom designs with tropical themes , carinval etc. pl quote


----------

